# My post partum weight loss in pics



## shirlls

Here is my weight loss in pics since my LO was born last August. I still have another 17 pounds to go until my target weight.

189 pounds

[URL=https://s1285.photobucket.com/user/shirlls123/media/mypictures022_zps8e359323.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a582/shirlls123/mypictures022_zps8e359323.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


164 pounds 

[URL=https://s1285.photobucket.com/user/shirlls123/media/DSC_0454_zps736d31b6.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a582/shirlls123/DSC_0454_zps736d31b6.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


157 pounds

[URL=https://s1285.photobucket.com/user/shirlls123/media/meandaiden_zps365c96e7.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a582/shirlls123/meandaiden_zps365c96e7.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## amytrisha

You look fab  
Keep it up your doing well! Xx


----------



## ImSoTired

Great job!


----------



## purplespecs

Looking great! Are you following a particular diet or exercise programme?


----------



## shirlls

purplespecs said:


> Looking great! Are you following a particular diet or exercise programme?

Thanks :flower: . I am using my husband's rowing machine for a hour a night and have cut down on junk food. I still have treats and if I over-indulge, I just do extra on the rower. It's a bit boring but with headphones and my music on full blast it is worth it! :)


----------



## purplespecs

I wish we had some room for some equipment at our house, but I am fortunate that we live next door to a large park so lots of walking for me. 

Keep it up because it's obviously working so well!


----------



## lace&pearls

Fab! well done you. You're doing so well! You can definitely notice you've lost weight :) xxx:thumbup:


----------



## seoj

Kudos hun! Doing great :)


----------



## xcited4mybump

fantastic progress hun well done!!
looking great and best of luck with the rowing.


----------



## MrsClark24

Well done you!!


----------



## aliss

Good for you! You look great!

I also chuckled at how you got smaller, the other one in the picture got bigger and bigger :rofl:


----------



## shirlls

aliss said:


> Good for you! You look great!
> 
> I also chuckled at how you got smaller, the other one in the picture got bigger and bigger :rofl:

Lol :rofl:


----------



## Abner

You have done a great job. Congrats dear. I would like thanks to you that you share this pics here with us. That was a great motivation for me. What kind of diet or exercise you take for this purpose???


----------



## shirlls

Abner said:


> You have done a great job. Congrats dear. I would like thanks to you that you share this pics here with us. That was a great motivation for me. What kind of diet or exercise you take for this purpose???

Thanks :flower:

I have just cut down on junk food but not completely erased it from my diet for sustainability, and I exercise for at least 1 hour a day wither walking or using my husbands rowing machine. If I am 'bad' I just exercise more.


----------



## MissCurly

fantastic! Like Aliss, I was thinking exactly the same about how your babe was getting bigger and yourself smaller!


----------

